
Why I've Dropped Chrome to Develop in Safari 6 | The Phuse - flippyhead
http://thephuse.com/development/why-ive-dropped-chrome-to-develop-in-safari-6/
======
mmastrac
Missing (2012) tag, and also you'd have to be crazy to switch from Chrome's
amazing dev tools to the horribly organized, buggy Safari ones. This was
especially true in 2012 when they started this rework that, IMHO, has
completely destroyed the usability of Safari for debugging.

I was working on HTML5 games for Nickelodeon in 2012 and let me tell you:
Safari was the only way to debug iPad safari and it was BRUTAL. It would
disconnect from the browser all the time and occasionally crash. You were
better off using Weinre (even though it slowed the browser to a crawl). Oh,
and occasionally the console would just fail to connect with absolutely no way
to fix it besides restarting the whole browser and reconnecting to the device.

I don't know if they've added the option to de-obfuscate source yet, but that
was a major sore point for me when code was failing in production. Chrome is a
little buggy setting breakpoints in large codebases, but restarting the
browser usually fixes it. Safari is pretty useless in my experience,
especially when you have to set breakpoints in large, obfuscated files that
make up your production code.

Just thinking about how frustrating my experience with this was gets my
hackles up. I can't believe Apple would ship such crap in an unpolished state
like that.

tl;dr: Safari's inspector sucks horribly for work more complicated than simple
webpages.

~~~
quarterto
Safari dev tools is horrible. Luckily we now have
[https://github.com/google/ios-webkit-debug-
proxy](https://github.com/google/ios-webkit-debug-proxy) to connect Chrome to
an iOS debug target.

~~~
mmastrac
Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you. You are a lifesaver.

------
msoad
I can't believe someone really does this! It's good to learn other tools but I
really doubt if you can do everything you can do in Chrome Dev Tools in Safari
dev tools.

